

Back home with Debian - pingswept
http://www.ebb.org/bkuhn/blog/2010/01/14/ubuntu-debian.html

======
krainboltgreene
Is it odd that I (somewhat) agree that the priority should be:

1\. Open Source 2\. Free Software

